# YouTube Video - Antiquing a Nameplate "Glass Mirroring"



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

This one shows a mirror transforming in front of you. This is a section of our mirroring process.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------

